# طالبكم و محتاج مساعدتكم : بدي منتدى Vb نسخة جديده و معربه



## جيش الذئاب (13 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم يا أخوان : باسم نبينا عيسى المسيح

اطلب مساعدكم لي : بدي منتدى vb معرب و بنسخة لا بأس بها

و يا حبذا لو تكون : ستايل هذا الموقع الجميل

بانتضاركم فلا تبخلو علي بمساعدتكم يا اخوان

تحياتي : جيش الذئاب


----------



## جيش الذئاب (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طالبكم و محتاج مساعدتكم : بدي منتدى Vb نسخة جديده و معربه*

سلام المسيح عليكم

هل طلبي صعب يا اخوان ؟ او اني اخطات الطلب ؟

اتمنى تردوا علي


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طالبكم و محتاج مساعدتكم : بدي منتدى Vb نسخة جديده و معربه*

النسخة الماسية من منتدى vBulletin 3.6.7  باصدار 3.6.7 العربي






+ المنتدى (صافي) بدون هاكات الحجم: 2.68 ميجابايت
بعد فك الضغط المنتدى حجمه 9.67 ميجابايت
للتحميل من هنا

+ المنتدى مع هاكات متنوعة جاهزة ومركبةالحجم: 3.88 ميجابايت
بعد فك الضغط المنتدى حجمه 11.6 ميجابايت

التحميل من هنا​
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## جيش الذئاب (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طالبكم و محتاج مساعدتكم : بدي منتدى Vb نسخة جديده و معربه*

شكرا لك اخي العزيز الغالي

ginajojo و الله يخليك لنا جميعا و نتعاون مع بعض

بس اخي العزيز - انت لبيت لي طلبي و انا ممتن لك بشكل كبير

لكن انا طلبت الستايل تبع الكنيسة، اتمنى تلبي لي هالطلب يا اخينا الغالي

و اشكرك كثيرا على مساعدتك لي و مد يد العون لي

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طالبكم و محتاج مساعدتكم : بدي منتدى Vb نسخة جديده و معربه*

العفو يا اخ (جيش الذئاب) ..الشكر لربنا ثم لصاحب الموضوع
لانه منقوووووووووووووووووووووووول  انا مجرد احضرته بناء على طلبك
وبالنسبة للاستايل انا ملقتش زى استايل الكنيسة لكن لاقيت واحد تانى تقدر تشوفه

للتحميل من هنا

الاستايل يوجد بشكلين ممتد وغير ممتد
بعد التنزيل وفك ضغط الملفات ستجد مجلدين

(vip4ksa.com)
قم برفعه للمنتدى باسخدام FileZilla او غيره اي داخل المجلد vb

اما المجلد (do_not_upload)
هذا المجلد يحتوي ايضا مجلدين
* "الملفات كاملة مفتوحة الليرات"
وهنا ستجد الملفات التي تخص الواجهة للمنتدى وتستطيع تعديلها على كيفك باستخدام الفوتوشوب
ومجلد آخر هو
*"ملفات الستايل" وهي الملفات التي تركبها بعد رفع مجلد الستايل ولا يرفع واسمه " vbulletin-style.xml "
ويوجد نسختين نسخة للمتمدد و غير المتمدد بمجلد خاص لكل منها

ويارب اكون وفقت ...سلام ونعمة​


----------

